# Infrared Thermometers on sale at Harbor Freight



## cerelife (Aug 4, 2012)

Harbor Freight has a 50% off coupon in the August ad for their "point and shoot" infrared thermometer, which makes it $29.99!
Just thought I'd share, since I've been wanting one of these gadgets for a while, but couldn't justify the expense. Gotta say it's really cool and SOO much easier than the candy thermometers...I love it!!!
And thanks to JudyMoody for the post in which she mentioned you could get these at HF; I didn't even know they sold them there. When I told my husband, he showed me the HF sale paper and said "You mean like this?"...


----------

